# Mcs 240 magnum stickers



## Mad Mike (May 12, 2014)

I'm looking for some stickers for the frame and headset. Even pics would be helpfull as I can have them made. Circa 83-84ish... I have contacted MCS dirrectelly to no avail,as they have nothing,or pics/history. Any help apprieciated.....


Lost all previous posts/data here, so not a newb,and not my first post.

Thanks-M


----------

